# Add shelf to former double oven cabinet



## Ewhite (Mar 16, 2017)

I have a cabinet that use to house a double oven. I want to install a shelf and then some cabinet doors. However, I am stuck on how to go about this since both sides will be visible and the cabinet wood is fairly thin.
Also, I don't need any comments on how great double ovens are and how dare I. I just need to know how to install a shelf without the addition being visible to the outside.
Thank you.


----------



## Cowpokey (Feb 10, 2017)

Ewhite said:


> Also, I don't need any comments on how great double ovens are and how dare I. I just need to know how to ...


Great intro; you will do well here. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

It will be helpful if you post a picture and give dimensions of your opening. 
Your project seems to be fairly simple. If you can't match the existing cabinet doors, I suggest you make them entirely different from the existing doors (only if you can't match). For example, consider two glass paneled doors.


----------

